# The Genus Typhochlaena C. L. Koch, 1850



## Dimitri Kambas (Apr 18, 2020)

Made  a video of _Typhochlaena _species in their natural habitat, with some interesting information enjoy

Reactions: Like 6 | Helpful 1


----------



## PERIKIN (Apr 19, 2020)

wwooooowwwww!!!


----------



## Vanisher (Apr 19, 2020)

Great! Thanks for sharing. Intresting info aswell. Tarantulapedia is always great. Yes with those spider "tied" to special tree may be a reason that they are very hard to keep alive in terrarium as i have read. They are best left to their natural habitat


----------

